# Wow, I just backed a 150/1 winner



## Bretrick (Nov 5, 2021)

Very rare that horses at this price come home.
I only had $2 a win and $5 a place.
So for $7 I picked up $415.40


----------



## MrPants (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

Fantastic... that's the sort of luck my DD has... I don't, so I never gamble...


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 6, 2021)

I


hollydolly said:


> Fantastic... that's the sort of luck my DD has... I don't, so I never gamble...


I think I have only done this 4 times in the last two years.
Biggest win was $895 for a $10 outlay


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 6, 2021)

Good for you, don't put it all on another race.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 6, 2021)

How wonderful!

When my husband was alive, (we had no affiliation with horseracing)  we were eating breakfast at a local cafe.  He was reading the paper and said, "I have the strangest feeling I'm supposed to bet on this horse.  It's 50 to 1, called "Mine that Bird"!  I've never had this feeling before!  I'm supposed to bet $1000 on this horse this morning!"
Well, We weren't rich by any means but i said, "Let's do it!  Right after breakfast let's drive into Ruidoso and bet on it!"
But, On the way home, he drove instead into our driveway!
"Hey!  Arn't we going to bet on that horse?"
"Nah!  Just a silly thought!"
Mine-that-bird came in first.  We would have won $50,000!  They even made a movie about it, called "50 to 1"!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 6, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Good for you, don't put it all on another race.


I put $350 of it in the bank.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2021)




----------

